# Logicmaster 90



## IngoWom (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche die Software Logicmaster 90 für eine GE FANUC Series 90-30


----------



## janusz (14 Januar 2010)

*Siftware für Fanuc 90-30*

Hallo Ingo,
ich kenne Dein Problem und glaube nicht, daß Du hier jemanden findest, der bereit wäre Dir die Software zu verkaufen. Ich kann Dir 2 Möglichkeiten anbieten:
1. Es gab (gibt?) eine Software namens VersaPro Trial Verision (geneue Bezeichnung fällt mir im Moment nicht ein und ich kann auch jetzt nicht nachprüfen). Diese Software wurde seinerzeit von GE Fanuc "frei" angeboten (Download?) und sollte 4 Tage laufen mit allen Funktionen. Die VersaPro bearbeitet auch die Serien 90-30. Also prüfe zuerst welche CPU Du im Eisatz hast und ruf bei GE Fanuc DE an.
http://www.ge.com/de/ourbusiness/industrial/fanuc.html
Dort wird man Dir bestimmt sagen, ob die Software noch zu haben ist und ob es mit Deiner CPU zusammenarbeitet.
2. Alternativ, wenn Du english kannst, versuche es hier:
http://gefanuc.bnsi.net/eforum/index.php?

Grüße 
Janusz
PS. Du kannst mich anmeilen, ich glaube, ich habe die Software, aber bin erst am WE zu Hause


----------



## janusz (14 Januar 2010)

*VersaPro*

Ingo,
ich habe es prüfen lassen und leider habe ich die Software nicht. Versuche es direkt bei GE Fanuc Niederlassung, die sind normalerweise sehr hilfsbereit. Vielleicht können Dir jemanden mit der Software in Deiner Nähe nennen.
Grüße
Janusz


----------



## IngoWom (15 Januar 2010)

*Danke*

Hallo Janusz ,

vielen Dank für den Tipp!


----------

